
MS Teams: New Together Mode, Dynamic Views and Other Features - wenc
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-365/blog/2020/07/08/reimagining-virtual-collaboration-future-work-learning/
======
sarcasmatwork
We just started using teams. I hate it. UI and colors are bad with no other
support for 3 choices that all suck. Feed is confusing and cant hide items
etc. I'll stay on the irc server for as long as possible.

